# UEFI bios findet kein boot device

## Erdie

Es kommt gelegendlich  immer mal vor, dass mein bios die Bootplatte nicht erkennt. Es kommt dann die übliche Meldung. Schalte ich den Rechner aus und wieder  an, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. 

Das Ganze passiert einmal, dann geht es wochenlang gut und dann passiert es wieder. Das Motherboad ist noch fast neu, einiger erinnern sich an meinen Hardware Thread. Die Bootplatte ist eine Crucial SSD.

Wie kann sowas passieren und inwieweit muß ich mir Sorgen machen? Hat jemand  Erfahrungen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde da eher auf die Platte als auf das Board tippen. Beim Board kannst du nachsehen, ob es ein Update fürs UEFI gibt. Und die Platte kannst du dahingehend testen, dass du es mal mit einer anderen probierst. Da es aber nur alle paar Wochen auftaucht, ist das ein ziemlich schlechter Tip.... Für SSDs gibt es doch auch ziemlich häufig Firmware-Updates.

Was du mir noch sagen könntest: Passiert das nur, wenn du den Rechner einschaltest oder auch bei einem Reboot? Ich vermute mal, dass die Platte nicht anspringt, um das mal so auszudrücken. Hast du nur eine Platte dran oder noch eine zweite? Wenn ja, dann schau mal im UEFI nach, ohne den Rechner vorher auszuschalten, ob die andere Platte erkannt wird. Also dann, wenn sie gerade wieder nicht gefunden wird. Sollte die andere Platte erkannt werden, dann ist es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die SSD, wird keine erkannt, dann ist es das Board. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass durch den Reboot ins UEFI (also nicht Ausschalten, wie du geschrieben hast), alles wieder OK ist, dann hilft dir das auch nicht weiter.

----------

## schmidicom

Für mich klingt das auch nach einem Firmwarefehler, entweder in der SSD oder im UEFI, denn ein echter Hardwaredefekt müsste meiner Meinung nach häufiger auftreten. Wenn möglich am besten mal bei beiden ein Update machen und abwarten ob es nochmal passiert.

Und ein regelmäßiges Backup wäre vermutlich auch nicht verkehrt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab mir noch ein paar Gedanken gemacht und ich glaube, ich hab da jetzt etwas brauchbares für dich.

1: Normalerweise hat ein Board ja 2 Controller. Einen im Chipsatz und einen zusätzlichen. Häng die SSD doch mal an den anderen Controller.

2. Wenn du 2 Festplatten hast, dann schau mal, ob du die 2. bootbar machen kannst. Im Prinzip müsstest du da ja nur einen Kernel drauf kopieren und den im UEFI registrieren. Wichtig: Diese Platte muss dann am gleichen Controller hängen wie die SSD. Dann kannst du ja sehen, ob in dem Fall, wo die SSD nicht erkannt wird, die andere Platte erkannt wird.

Bei einem Board habe ich dieses Problem noch nie erlebt. In Bezug auf die Firmware von SSDs hört man aber sehr viel. Leider...

----------

## Erdie

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps und Anrfegungen. Zu den Fragen:

Es tritt grundsätzlich nur nach dem Einschalten auf. 

Ich habe noch eine  WD USB Platte am Rechner gängen für Backups, die hat so einen Softschalter. Wenn ich den Strom mittels Kippschalten am Netzteil ausschalte, dann springt die  Platte beim nächsten Start immer an, weil in der Ruhephase die USB Stromversorgung weg ist. Das Problem ist in diesem Jahr so geschätzt 2-3x passiert und wenn ich mich erinnere war die USB Platte dann auch am hochfahren. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das bios beim  Detektieren der  USB devices aus dem  Tritt gerät und es dann passiert. Genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen, weil ich keine Strichliste geführt habe.

Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich den Zusammenhang mit der USB platte jetzt grundsätzlich reporduzieren könnte, Ich habe  nur in Erinnerung, dass beides gleichzeitig aufgetreten war, wenn es denn passiert.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eine USB-Platte kannst du in dieser Situation komplett vergessen. Die hängt an etwas ganz anderem. Die gibt dir keinerlei Hinweise, wo es bei dir hakt. Du brauchst ein Platte, die am gleichen Controller hängt wie deine SSD.

----------

## Erdie

Ihr habt mich daran erinnert, dass ich mal wieder ein offline backup machen sollte. Ich schreibe jetzt von systemrescuecd, im Hintergrund läuft ein:

```
dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/mnt/backup/martin/backup/sda2.img
```

wobei unter /mnt die usbplatte hängt und sda meine Systemplatte ist. Leider habe ich noch keine vernünftige Backupstrategie. Ich habe schon daran gedacht eine 2 Systemplatte einzubauren, die, wenn man davon startet, die 1. automatisch via image  sichert.

50% ist schon fertig  :Wink: 

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Erdie

Was ist tun koennte, waere einfach einen grub auf die 2. Platte zu installieren und von da aus booten. Wenn dann das Problem nie mehr auftritt oder Grub dann sein root filesystem nicht mehr findet, dann weiss ich, dass die erste Platte ne Macke hat.

----------

## dekoding

Hallöchen

Ich verwende auch SSD aber von Samsung ok war net billig keine frage.

Habe bis heute keine Probleme.

Aber laut deiner Infos vermute ich auch das es an deiner SSD liegt. Denn dein grub geht ja reibungslos sonst würde grub schon schreien =).

eine Backup von der SSD die was Defekt ist, weiß ich nicht ob es sinn macht.

Wenn du wirklich denn verdacht hast das die SSD den Geist auf gibt.

installiere Gentoo auf einer andere festplatte mit den grub dazu, denn wen die SSD Kaput geht ist die grub auch weg =).

----------

## Erdie

 *dekoding wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber laut deiner Infos vermute ich auch das es an deiner SSD liegt. Denn dein grub geht ja reibungslos sonst würde grub schon schreien =).
> 
> 

 

Nein, genau so ist es nicht. Wenn es failed, dann meldet das bios, dass kein boot device vorhanden wäre. Grub startet erst gar nicht. Nach dem Neustart ist grub wieder da.

Also immer wenn grub erscheint, bootet das System auch ordnungsgemäß.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen, grub liegt ja auf der Platte, also wenn grub erscheint, dann ist auch die Platte da. Geht ja nicht anders.

Und zum anderen, du hast doch UEFI. Da brauchst du doch gar kein grub mehr. Kannst das System doch direkt aus dem UEFi starten. Wenn dir nicht klar ist, wie das geht, ist in der Anleitung beschrieben. Der Wiki-Eintrag zu UEFI wurde mit Hinweis auf die Anleitung entfernt. Hat erst mal nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun, aber je weniger Komponenten du nutzt, um so einfacher findet man das Problem.

----------

